
Potential New Particle Shows Up at the LHC, Thrilling and Confounding Physicists - espeed
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/potential-new-particle-shows-up-at-the-lhc-thrilling-and-confounding-physicists1/
======
zzalpha
Ugh, god, will this news story not go away? The statistical significance of
this finding is _not high enough_ to warrant the hysteria surrounding its
reporting. As quoted in the article: "Extraordinary claims require
extraordinary evidence, and this is not that".

